# Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse



## waterman (4. Juni 2008)

Liebe Inge (Inge50) und Lieber Lenhard (Sanke10).
Es wird Zeit, dass ich mich mit Fotos bei euch bedanke. Da ich keine Flachwasserzone habe, hatte ich zwei Jahre Stress, weil ich nicht wusste wie ich Pflanzen in den Teich bekomme.
Nun habe ich einige rechteckige Pflanzinseln gebastelt und mit Sumpfpflanzen bepflanzt und in den rechteckigen Teich gelassen. Da ich richtig zufrieden bin hier ein paar Fotos von vor ein paar Tagen, als auch hier am Mittelrhein der Sommer noch sonnig war.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## inge50 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Hallo Wil,

 

deine Inseln sehen  aus. Hast du prima hin bekommen.

Meine ist noch nicht so gut bewachsen. Die __ Brunnenkresse will einfach nicht so, wie ich es will. Aber ich gebe nicht auf  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## waterman (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Hi Inge,

die Insel mit der __ Brunnenkresse, die ich im März mit Samen auf de Fensterbank vorgezogen habe wächst ja prächtig. Eine weitere Insel, die auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen ist, habe ich vor vier Wochen gesäht, aber außer Keimblättern ist auch da nicht viel zu sehen. Vielleicht nehmen die andern Pflanzen zu viel Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser 
Viel Erfolg für Deine Insel.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Dodi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Hi Wil!

Siehste, ist doch noch was geworden mit der mühevoll rangezogenen __ Brunnenkresse! 

Wirst sehen, wie die im August gewachsen ist!

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## waterman (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Hi Dodi,
ja, und ich gebe zu, ich wollte es nicht glauben und deshalb freue ich mich jeden Tag, wenn ich am Teich bin. Und gesundes Nachen ist auch noch drin.... 
Übrigens, die vor 4 Wochen ausgesähte __ Brunnenkresse ist jetzt nach 4 Wochen auch noch ganz winzig, trotz des warmen Wetters. Aber wenn das Minipflänzchen einmal aus dem Keimblattstatus raus ist, wächst das Zeug wie wild, und klärt mein Wasser      
Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Fotorasuch: So schön kann eine Schwimminsel sein. Mit meinem aktuellen __ Star am Teich: Anemopsis californica

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Elfriede (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Hallo Wil,

einfach beneidenswert, ich kann Deine Fotoleidenschaft bei solchen Ergebnissen gut verstehen.

Bei mir schauen die Schwimminseln bedauernswert aus, ein Foto lohnt sich nicht, denn die Pflanzen sind an der Oberfläche einfach verbrannt bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, wie __ Blutweiderich zum Beispiel, der sogar blüht. __ Brunnenkresse geht bei dem Klima hier auf Paros nicht, auch nicht im Bachlauf. Aber die Hoffnung für meine Inseln gebe ich noch nicht auf, denn unter den Inseln haben sich dichte Wurzelbärte gebildet mit einigen kleinen Austrieben. Wenn einige Pflanzen bis zum Spätherbst überleben, könnten sie sich im Winter hier gut erholen. Ich habe die Inseln sehr dicht mit verschiedensten Pflanzen bestückt, vielleicht schaffen es einige davon, sich dem Klima hier anzupassen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## waterman (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Hallo Elfriede,
wenn wir dein und mein Wetter so ein bischen tauschen könnten, gäbe ich dir auch ein bischen Wuchserfolg der Schwimminsel 
Und da das wohl noch nicht  möglich ist, freu ich mich über schöne Schwimminsel bei Sch...wetter und du freust dich über Mickerinseln und schönes Wetter.

Liebe Grüße nach Paros vom grauen rheinischen Himmel
Wil


----------



## Elfriede (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Hallo Wil,

stimmt schon, man kann eben nicht alles haben, aber man kann  zumindest alles probieren und das mache ich,- immer und immer wieder, hin und wieder sogar erfolgreich, selbst bei aussichtslos scheinenden Dingen. Vielleicht sind sogar meine Schwimminseln dabei, auch wenn es jetzt noch nicht danach ausschaut.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## waterman (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Elfriede, dann wünsche ich dir weiterhin einen grünen Daumen 
Gruß
Wil

PS: Die anemopsis kommt ja aus Kalifornien, hast Du es mit der denn schon probiert? Ich habe ja ein wenig Bedenken, dass mir meine im Winter kaputt geht.


----------



## Elfriede (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Danke Sanke ...und Inge  Schwimminseln sind klasse*

Danke Wil,

die kalifornische anemopsis ist wirklich wunderschön, ich werde sie vielleicht auch einmal in meinem Teich probieren. 

Die Probleme mit den Pflanzen kommen hier nicht allein von der Sonne, sondern durch das Salz in der Luft, das sich auf allen Blättern ablagert, die dann in der Sonne vertrocknen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

